# Eigene Ladys' Bike Videos...



## Principiante (7. Dezember 2010)

...öhm... da ich gerade meinen ersten einigermaßen, richtigen Bike Video fertig habe und hier gemerkt habe, das es sowas im LO Forum noch nicht gibt, dachte ich mir ich eröffne hiermit einen:

Eigene Ladys' Bike -Videos Thread.

Ist ja klar, das man nicht die perfekten Profi Filme macht und damit sich niemand schämt, fange ich gleich mit meinem an. 

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/10618


Anfängerin, Uralte Kamera, nicht geschnitten nur ein Lied draufgepinnt.
Aber mir hat's Spaß gemacht und das ist ja wohl die Hauptsache, oder Mädels?

Hoffe, es kommen noch ein paar hinzu! 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Martina H. (7. Dezember 2010)

Gute Idee 

Gelten nur fahrende Ladies, oder auch von Ladies gemachte Videos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (7. Dezember 2010)

...weiß nicht, ...wie jeder Lust hat, oder?

bin gespannt!


----------



## Nuala (7. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Principiante (8. Dezember 2010)

He, hat keiner was?
So ein kleines, selbstgedrehtes Filmchen?

@MartinaH.:  Du wolltest doch einen zeigen?

Los, kommt schon, traut Euch! 


LG, Principiante!


----------



## blutbuche (8. Dezember 2010)

,,hab nix ....


----------



## Martina H. (8. Dezember 2010)

> Du wolltest doch einen zeigen?




...naja,  ist halt wieder vom Sohnemann, ich weiß nicht


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2010)

Ist doch egal! 
Wollen wir auch sehen  Quasi das Video zum neuen Rad im Nachbarthread.
Und schließlich hat's ja eine Frau gefilmt...


----------



## Martina H. (8. Dezember 2010)

hmmmh, na gut  - ihr habt es ja nicht anders gewollt:

Hier bitte:


vielleicht kennen es ja einige (blutbuche?) schon...


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2010)

Fährt ja schon richtig toll, der Sohnemann


----------



## Martina H. (8. Dezember 2010)

... ja, Du müsstest ihn mal den Achtermann runterknallen sehn (stolz ich bin) - und dann im nächsten Jahr mit dem Fully (träum...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> (stolz ich bin)



zu Recht 
Und der Achtermann ist ja echt nicht einfach zu fahren!


----------



## beetle-juice (8. Dezember 2010)

Hi Martina, 

Scylla hat mir Dein Video zugesendet, weil sie dabei bestimmt an Ihre Tour mit meinem Sohnemann (12) in Winterberg gedacht hat und damals ganz angetan war von seinen Fahrkünsten, .....- hat mich total berührt Dein Video und wie stolz Du auf Deinen Sohnemann bist. 
Der Songtext ist auch total schön dazu gewählt. 
Ich hab 2 Söhne (12 & 6) und dazu noch meinen Mann- also 3 Männer zuhause, die alle geil fahren können und es macht total Spass zu sehen, wie die sich immer weiter entwickeln. Ich bin auch immer wieder mächtig stolz auf sie alle ;-)......- und muss schauen, dass ich mit denen mithalten kann. 
Freu mich total darauf mit Dir in Willingen zu fahren- wir haben uns bestimmt einiges zu erzählen ;-))

beetle-juice


----------



## Principiante (9. Dezember 2010)

He Martina, voll gut der Film!

Und er kann ja schon den Bunnyhop richtig gut, Hut ab!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Dezember 2010)

ja nicht übel  
hätte ich auch mal in dem Alter schon mit dem biken angefangen


----------



## Tatü (3. Januar 2011)

um den Thread wiederzubeleben hier ein älteres Video von mir

[ame="http://vimeo.com/13214389"]Enduro farewell ride http://vimeo.com/13214389[/ame]


----------



## HiFi XS (4. Januar 2011)

Klasse! Trockene Trails zu sehen tut auch gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (4. Januar 2011)

Überhaupt mal was grünes zu sehen und nen Boden tut gut 

Schönes Video, find den Sprung über den Baumstamm genial 
Ich hätte meins drübergetragen...


----------



## Principiante (4. Januar 2011)

Gefällt mir auch voll gut, schöner Video!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MissQuax (4. Januar 2011)

Tatü schrieb:


> um den Thread wiederzubeleben hier ein älteres Video von mir



Sehr schön! 

Wo ist das denn? (Antwort gerne auch per PN  - DANKE!)


----------



## Tatü (4. Januar 2011)

Danke, danke für die Komplimente. 
Was habt ihr denn noch so auf der Festplatte an Filmen? 

Zur Zeit bevor das Tauwetter kommt sind die Bedingungen zumindest hier auch top es ist nur etwas kalt mit -6°C in der Früh.


----------



## blutbuche (4. Januar 2011)

super schönes video - saugeiler trail - würd´mich auch  interessieren , wo das  ist (pfalz ???)


----------



## hano! (5. Januar 2011)

*Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil*


----------



## Martina H. (5. Januar 2011)

... sehr schönes Video


----------



## Honigblume (5. Januar 2011)

Tolles Video


----------



## Principiante (9. Januar 2011)

Hi!

So, da ich ja hier krank zu Hause rumhänge, habe ich jetzt mal den Film von Dezember hochgeladen.
Ist in Berlin auf'm Teufelsberg. 
Es war traumhaft schöner, fetter Schnee.
Leider konnte ich nicht wirklich fahren, mehr schieben und rumgeeiere.

Aber es war so herrlich in dem pulvrigen Schnee und hat super Spaß  gemacht.



LG, Principiante!


----------



## hano! (9. Januar 2011)

*Die Mucke macht aus dem ohnehin mageren Video nichtgerade 
einen Genuss..*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (9. Januar 2011)

Wenn Du den armen Vico meinst... das soll doch ein Gag sein, manno...

Und ich hab doch geschrieben, der Film ist vom fahren her nicht so der Hit... aber eben super schöner Schnee für Berlin!
Das ist echt selten für uns hier.

Greets, Principiante!


----------



## Nuala (9. Januar 2011)

ich finde die musik großartig! ist doch prima wenn man sich selbst nicht so ernst nimmt... daran könnten sich auch so einige herren der schöpfung ein beispiel nehmen.


----------



## hano! (9. Januar 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> Wenn Du den armen Vico meinst... das soll doch ein Gag sein, manno...



*Ich find halt es ist zu lang (der Vico)
viel zu lang..

*


----------



## Martina H. (9. Januar 2011)

> ich finde die musik großartig! ist doch prima wenn man sich selbst nicht so ernst nimmt... daran könnten sich auch so einige herren der schöpfung ein beispiel nehmen.



...röööchtöög!

... und lass Dir nichts einreden: Ihr hattet Spass und DAS ist wichtig!


----------



## MissQuax (9. Januar 2011)

Ich find die Musi auch witzig - passt doch zu dem lustigen (schneehöhenbedingten) "Rumgeeiere"!


----------



## Principiante (9. Januar 2011)

Für Euch: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






für hano!:


----------



## Principiante (13. Januar 2011)

So meine Lieben!

Das ist jetzt mein letzter Schneefilm.
Den wollte ich eigentlich nicht mehr reinstellen, doch ich dachte mir jetzt, er eignet sich vielleicht als Anschauungsprojekt fuer Anfaenger... _grins_...

Man kann da sehr schoen das Absteigen ueber dem Lenker lernen...


Hoffe, das erheitert Euch ein wenig.

Ach, und es war wirklich schwierig zum fahren, das Rad ging immer einfach weg, hat mich echt zum verzweifeln gebracht...
Aber hat auch viel Spaß gemacht... _mein Mann hatte am meisten zum lachen_!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Principiante (18. Januar 2011)

_...hmmm_

Bin ich hier die einzige, die ab und zu filmt?

Naja, hier ist mal ein Versuch von mir:

_Berlin, gestern, Sonne satt.Eine ganz normale Tour_

Hab meine Helmcam an den unteren Teil meiner Federgabel befestigt.

Hoffe, es wackelt Euch nicht zu sehr an manchen Stellen.
Irgendwie finde ich die Filmerei mit Helmcams' nicht so doll. Konvertiert ist die Darstellung auch noch unsauberer geworden.
Na, guckt mal...


LG, Principiante!


----------



## Tatü (18. Januar 2011)

anscheinend sind nicht viele Filmer hier. Gut gefällt mir die Einstellung von leicht unten bei dem Sprung. 
Die Kamera wackelt schon ordentlich. Fährst du die Runde mit einem CC-Helm oder FF? 
Welche Kamera hast du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (18. Januar 2011)

...ich war mit meinem Fully unterwegs, also nur mit CC Helm und Schienbeinschoner. Hab ja auch nur die 2 kleinen Sprünge gemacht, schließlich soll ja mein Ghost nicht leiden...

Die Kamera ist aus Hongkong...
Keine Ahnung, welches Modell, steht nichts drauf. Hab sie von nem' Kumpel gekauft , der besorgt sowas immer...
Vielleicht müsste man sie mal auf der Schulter befestigen, da wackelt es, glaub ich, am wenigsten.

Greets, P.


----------



## 1000grad (20. Januar 2011)

Hab letztes Jahr zwei Videos gemacht...sind halt reine Tourenvideos und hat der ein oder andere sicher auch schon gesehen:


----------



## Principiante (21. Januar 2011)

Schöne Tour!

Wie lang war die?
Und wo ist das?

LG, Principiante!


----------



## 4mate (21. Januar 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6370#comment-39064


----------



## KrissiRu (24. März 2011)

Kleiner Beitrag von mir...
Ich bin der Fahrer mit der blauen Hose... 
Freeridestrecke am Geißkopf im letzten Herbst. Irgendwie hat mir bislang aber die Zeit gefehlt, Musik drunterzulegen... 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12503

LG,
Krissi


----------



## Principiante (25. März 2011)

schön.
Aber mit ein bissl' Musik wär's auch nicht schlecht

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (24. Mai 2011)

Setzt HiFi hier rein.

Ich war zu schnell...


----------



## HiFi XS (25. Mai 2011)

He Principiante - hab's in LmiBiE reingestellt ---------->


----------



## Principiante (20. Juli 2011)

Hi!

Hier mal was Neues:


LG, Principiante!

Ach, die Elster zum Schluss ist Mäxchen, beim _Förstergehege_...


----------



## mtbbee (20. Juli 2011)

Super ... auch die Musik ist sehr stimmig. Im Teglerforst war ich auch noch nie, wenn Berlin, dann nur in den sandigen Havelbergen Höhenmeter sammeln.

und wieder Klasse zu sehen, was in der 3 Millionen Stadt möglich ist und hier in München platt gemacht wird. Hoffe, Eure Trails haben noch lange Bestand und Eure viele Arbeit wird nicht zunichte gemacht.


----------



## HiFi XS (18. August 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> Hi!
> Hier mal was Neues:
> Tegler Forst Gewüle
> 
> ...



 Principiante - musste mal wieder ausgraben - nach dem Ladies Only Treffen in Willingen wollen wir deine Bahn auf jeden fall wieder 'rocken'   Die Claudi_B muss auch dazu. Freue mich drauf. Bis dann


----------



## Principiante (22. Oktober 2011)

So, hier mal was Neues:



kleiner Zusammenschnitt, hoffe es gefällt.
LG, Pincipiante!


----------



## Tatü (22. Oktober 2011)

eine schöne Strecke habt ihr! Bleiben die Bauten stehen oder werden die schnell wieder abgerissen? 
So eine Dropbatterie ist etwas gutes zum üben. 
Immer weiter so auch mit dem filmen.


----------



## Principiante (22. Oktober 2011)

Hi Tatü!

Na ich hoffe doch, sie bleiben stehen! 
Bis jetzt herrscht jedenfalls vom Förster aus ruhe...

LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (24. Oktober 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> So, hier mal was Neues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Juhu!  Hast'e ganz schön zusammen geschnitten - toll! Danke auch dass ich dabei sein könnte.


----------



## Principiante (7. November 2011)

Hallo Ladys!

Unser kleiner Bikepark ist nun im Jenseits... 

Ich hatte wirklich super Spaß dort und wir sind eine tolle Gemeinschaft geworden.
Leider hat der Berliner Forst dem jetzt ein Riegel vorgeschoben.
Wir probieren jetzt aber etwas Offizielles zu gründen, was aber in Berlin recht schwer sein wird.
Jetzt kann ich mich nach der Arbeit, die 1 Std. die es noch hell ist, auf Beton herumtreiben, mang den Autos, prima! 




Hier ein kleines Andenken.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (7. November 2011)

Das tut mir echt leid für euch - war ein toller Trail. 

Bei uns hier (Taunus - Gr. Feldberg/Altkönig) ist's auch nicht viel besser - da werden Trails verbarrikadiert (teils werden dafür Bäume gefällt!  ), Verbotsschilder aufgestellt, Sprünge eingestampft. Ganz in der Nähe an der Bergstraße wurde eine tolle (illegale) Downhillstrecke plattgemacht.

Es ist überall die gleiche Sch....e !!!


----------



## Tatü (7. November 2011)

Egal wo man wohnt die story wiederholt sich leider immer wieder. 
Schade um den schönen Spot


----------



## HiFi XS (7. November 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> Hallo Ladys!
> 
> Unser kleiner Bikeplatt ist nun im Jenseits...
> 
> ...



Principiante, deine Engagement war einmalig. Wir habe zu danken! Ich drücke euch die Daumen, dass da was wird - ich glaube fest daran! Die Truppe war einfach    Nicht zuletzt, danke für die Videos vom Spot. Hat immer Spaß gemacht


----------



## lucie (8. November 2011)

> Hallo Ladys!
> 
> Unser kleiner Bikepark ist nun im Jenseits...
> 
> ...





Es ist doch wieder einmal echt zum Ko:kotz:en! Warum ist es einfach nicht möglich, miteinander zu reden, aufeinander zuzugehen und einen für alle Parteien verträglichen Kompromiss zu finden. Schade, da beweisen diverse Ämter mal wieder ihre Unfähigkeit zur Toleranz.
Ich durfte einmal als Gast bei Euch runterrollen und fand es super, was ihr zusammen auf die Piste gestellt habt. 

Macht weiter und bleibt an dem offiziellen Projekt dran!!!


----------



## Principiante (8. November 2011)

lucie schrieb:


> Es ist doch wieder einmal echt zum Ko:kotz:en! Warum ist es einfach nicht möglich, miteinander zu reden, aufeinander zuzugehen und einen für alle Parteien verträglichen Kompromiss zu finden. Schade, da beweisen diverse Ämter mal wieder ihre Unfähigkeit zur Toleranz.
> Ich durfte einmal als Gast bei Euch runterrollen und fand es super, was ihr zusammen auf die Piste gestellt habt.
> 
> Macht weiter und bleibt an dem offiziellen Projekt dran!!!



...danke lucie!
Fahnen in Berlin auf Halbmast!

LG, Gabi!


----------

